# Tastatur sperren möglich?



## Auriale (24. Februar 2017)

*Tastatur sperren möglich?*

Hallo!

Heute bin ich von Funk auf Kabel Tastatur umgestiegen, ohne dabei ein Problem mitzubedenken.

Meine Katzen laufen bzw schlafen auch gerne mal auf der Tastatur. Meine Funk Tastatur konnte ich ja einfach auschalten und gut ist (war zwingend notwendig wenn ich Filme etc geguckt habe ^^). Nun, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies auch bei einer Kabel Tastatur zu machen? Ich meine jetzt nicht den Stecker ziehen, dies ist mit meinem Couchmaster ein wenig zu aufwendig. 

Eher eine Art Tastenkombination, wie fn und f7 um die Tastatur solange lahmzulegen bis man eben wieder diese kombination eintippt. 

Meine Tastatur ist übrigends eine Asus Echelon.

Freue mich über Rückmeldung

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tastatur sperren möglich?*

Wenn Du über eine Tastenkombination die Funktion der Tastatur (komplett) ausschaltest, wirst Du sie kaum mit einer Taste dieser (!) Tastatur wieder einschalten können.


----------



## Auriale (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tastatur sperren möglich?*

irgendwie habe ich eine solche antwort erwartet^^

also, beschreibe ich es mal anders ^^. gibt es eine möglichkeit, alle tasten der tastatur zu sperren über eine tastenkombination ala fn und f7, außer fn und f7, um sie danach wieder entsperren zu können ;P?


----------



## Adi1 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tastatur sperren möglich?*

Jo, haue  sie in die Tonne ...

... und kaufe dir danach eine Neue


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tastatur sperren möglich?*



Auriale schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich eine solche antwort erwartet^^
> 
> also, beschreibe ich es mal anders ^^. gibt es eine möglichkeit, alle tasten der tastatur zu sperren über eine tastenkombination ala fn und f7, außer fn und f7, um sie danach wieder entsperren zu können ;P?


'Tschuldigung, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Wenn überhaupt, wäre das über einen Tastatur-Filter realisierbar. Entweder über einen entsprechende Erweiterung des Treibers vom Hersteller oder allgemeine Filter-Programme.
Eine andere Alternative wäre, den Bildschirm über eine Tastenkombination zu sperren. Da wäre die Tastatur zwar prinzipiell noch aktiv, aber außer dem Entsperren würden alle Tasten ignoriert werden. Ich glaube nicht, dass Deine Katzen zufällig die Dreitasten-Kombination zum entsperren (<Strg><Alt><Entf>) und (!) das korrekte Passwort hinbekommen.


----------



## misttian (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tastatur sperren möglich?*

Wie wäre es mit einer usb-verlängerung, die du einfach dazwischen stöpselst? So könntest Du Dir die Trennstelle "greifbar" machen.
Alternativ könnte ich noch meine Derzeitige empfehlen, die das schon ab Werk besitzt:
eine seal shield washable model ssksv108de r2 (vor 3 Jahren ~50€). Sie hat einen kurzen Anschluss (ca. 10cm) und eine Verlängerung (ca. 150cm). Sie soll lt. Hersteller auch spülmaschienfest sein (ohne Chemie!!). Das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert....


----------

